# Northwest Trial.. Updates?



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Someone help us out here! Callbacks?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Not yet. First series of the Open just about done. Where are you?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

JKL said:


> Not yet. First series just about done. Where are you?


Was on my way there a couple hours ago, but had to turn around for work. I'll be there bright and early tomorrow at Carlsons! 
How are your dogs doing in the open? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

22 dogs called back to 2nd series in Open
1,4,5,6,9,11,14,16,19,24,25,26,27,28,30,31,33,34,35,36,37,38


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

12 dogs back to 4th series in Open
1,4,6,11,16,19,27,28,35,36,37,38


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck #27 Pete!! Has to be quite possibly my favorite dog I've ever touched. Getting close to that title!!! Good luck Pete!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Open
1st- drifter brooke vandebrake
2nd- zeus pete gooddale
3rd- coal brooke vandebrake
4th- shaq bill fruehling
Res jam- pete jim gonia

Sorry I do not have #'s


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Amateur callbacks
2, 6, 9, 12, 13, 14, 17, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 42, 44, 46


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Jack Lyon, Brooke and of course Drifter!! Not only is he a talented young dog, but he has to be one of the most handsome field trial dogs I have ever seen. The whole package!



JeffLusk said:


> Open
> 1st- drifter brooke vandebrake
> 2nd- zeus pete gooddale
> 3rd- coal brooke vandebrake
> ...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm 2nding Tallin's congrats to Drifter, Jack and Barbara Lyon and Brooke Van De Brake.

Good going all around.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Qual placments: 1)Top gun Maveric/Vandebrake
2)Indy go fast/ Ann Rauff
3)Rx to win/ Bob Crabb
4)Pattons Moby Nick/ Tom Hartl
Rj)Mister Sneaky/Dave Plesco
Jams) Field of Dreams shotgun Ryder/Jeff Evans,
Rana of club royal/Duncan Montgomery, Deka of club royal/Duncan Montogomery,Shilshoe's shiftn' gears/Tery Sato


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats to Brooke double! He won the Qual with Topgun's Maverick and the Open with Bitterroot Float. Both Drifter, the Open winner and Cruise,qual winner are sired by FC Topguns's Agitator and all 3 are trained by Brooke Van De Brake. Congrats Conway Kennels!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Two thumbs up for Brooke!!! HPW


----------



## Yellowdogs (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrs Brooks for a job well done. Go for the dirby win 
now.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone have AM and Derby results?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

CONGRATS Bill F and Shaq on a great weekend!!! 1st in Am, 4th in the Open!!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> CONGRATS Bill F and Shaq on a great weekend!!! 1st in Am, 4th in the Open!!!


Had the pleasure of getting some pictures of him in the Am and talking to his wife. Very nice lady. Anyone want to see???


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Let's see. How far did you make it Jeff?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

JeffLusk said:


> Had the pleasure of getting some pictures of him in the Am and talking to his wife. Very nice lady. Anyone want to see???


Please post them up. 

Congrats to Bill and Shaq, they are hotter than a $2 pistol this spring.....wonder where a man could get one of those Shaq pups should he be so inclined


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Mike Noel said:


> Please post them up.
> 
> Congrats to Bill and Shaq, they are hotter than a $2 pistol this spring.....wonder where a man could get one of those Shaq pups should he be so inclined



I have three of them. Five months old, getting their start towards field trialing to sell. Two of them are pretty nice, one I'm still waiting on to see if he'll come around. 

kris


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Nan Ruby on Kensbridge Mostly Handsome's 2nd in the Amateur!! I have never met Nan but I have a littermate so it's exciting to see she and Andy are doing so well.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> I have three of them. Five months old, getting their start towards field trialing to sell. Two of them are pretty nice, one I'm still waiting on to see if he'll come around.
> 
> kris


I have a bunch (hopefully) of them coming around May 6th out of my QAA gal!.....I was just making a funny


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Mike, that was funny I thought but, i knew about your babies coming. As we have talked I am sure excited for you with your Shaq litter coming. Great litter! 

Jeff, I would love to see those pics you took. Please post or email them... Thanks... [email protected] Shaq is hot this spring for sure! A continuation of a fantastic career. 

And yes, Bill's wife Gay is sVery very nice! Great people from the communications I have had with them the last couple years. Always very helpful.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeff, where are the pictures????


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

2tall said:


> Jeff, where are the pictures????


Carol, theres a thread with a ton of pics on it. Type in Shaq in the search and look for my post. Should pop up.


----------

